# Nettle



## Saipan (Apr 14, 2016)

Just curious has anyone used or heard/thought of using Nettle in soap?


If so are there issues and or benefits from it?


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 14, 2016)

Nettle? Like as in Stinging Nettle?


----------



## Chefmom (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, I use infused nettle oil and I used nettle tea leaves once, but I think they are a little too exfoliating to the point of harsh.  Nettle is one of my go to herbs in my herb blend with comfrey, calendula, chamomile, yarrow, plantain.  I now use nettle powder that I buy in place of the nettle tea.


----------



## Saipan (Apr 14, 2016)

Kamahido said:


> Nettle? Like as in Stinging Nettle?



Yes.

Apparently when properly cultivated it has magical properties for the skin.

Just trying to find out as much as I can.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 15, 2016)

I used some powdered nettle in an OO infusion, along with comfrey, hoping for a nice green. The color faded, but it was ok. I don't know that anything botanically magical survives the lye monster...


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (May 4, 2016)

I infuse nettle in olive oil and strain and use that along with horsetail infused oil in my shampoo bars  Works great!


----------



## TeresaT (May 4, 2016)

I mix nettle powder and spirulina to get a pretty green.  (I blatantly stole that from someone on this forum.  Thanks, whoever you are!)  I haven't had it fade on me, nor have I had any issues.


----------



## penelopejane (May 5, 2016)

TeresaT ^^^^


How long has it been curing? My Spirulina soap was a fantastic dark green to start but faded to a pale fawn colour in about 2 months.


----------

